# I need a lavor lance. Where can I get it?



## reganlives (May 8, 2008)

I've got a lavor superwash 160 pressure washer but the variable lance on it has broken at the nozzle. There is a design defect as the nozzle point is made from plastic and therefore this causes the nozzle to eventually crack or break so pressure cant be built up. I've been looking everywhere and cant find a variable attachement for my pressure washer so can someone please help me?

Its the typical lavor "twist/lock" fitting for attaching the lance to the gun. 

Cheers everyone.


----------



## reganlives (May 8, 2008)

bump!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

You will be hard pushed to get one other than LavorUK , mine was stolen a few weeks back, I got the washer back less the dirt blaster and variable lance  , worst news is they are £40 each plus delivery.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Have a look on jet-wash-direct.com because I'm pretty sure they have one.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

reganlives said:


> I've got a lavor superwash 160 pressure washer but the variable lance on it has broken at the nozzle. There is a design defect as the nozzle point is made from plastic and therefore this causes the nozzle to eventually crack or break so pressure cant be built up. I've been looking everywhere and cant find a variable attachement for my pressure washer so can someone please help me?
> 
> Its the typical lavor "twist/lock" fitting for attaching the lance to the gun.
> 
> Cheers everyone.





Avanti said:


> You will be hard pushed to get one other than LavorUK , mine was stolen a few weeks back, I got the washer back less the dirt blaster and variable lance  , worst news is they are £40 each plus delivery.


Can you post a pic of the lance you need


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Can you post a pic of the lance you need


I bought an uprated lance for my Lavor from Auto Rae-Chem


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine is from autobrite


----------

